# Amplificador para Bajo



## rct (Oct 20, 2007)

Saludos.

Tengo ganas de armar un amplificador para bajo, algo entre unos 50 y 100W, estaba pensando en ponerle un parlante de 12", pero al ser la primera vez que armo un circuito de estos queria saber si me ayudaban a encontrar uno que no sea tan complejo.

Estuve leyendo en el foro y encontre varios circuitos interesantes, pero nose si me serviran para el uso que yo le quiero dar (graves). Si alguien podria decirme cual de todos los que hay es el que mas me conviene armar se lo agradeceria. 
Cualquier consejo es bienvenido   

Gracias.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> EL título no puede contener las palabras "Ayuda", "Principiante", "Urgente"... etc.  Título editado


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 21, 2007)

hola rct!si lo que tu quieres es algo bueno, te recomiendo que utilices la linea de integrados STK de sanyo, la verdad son excelentes, puedes utilizar el STK4048 que entrega 200w.sino, si quieres algo mas chico, puedes utilizar el LM12CLK que entrega 100w o el LM3886 que entrega alrrededor de 60w.busca los datasheets de estos integrados para ver cual es el que mas te conviene y el que mas se adecua a tus necesidades.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## rct (Oct 22, 2007)

Hola, gracias pollo por la respuesta. Encontre este circuito
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm
Creo que es algo de lo que estoy buscando (simple ante todo, ja) lo que no entendi muy bien es como debe ser la fuente de poder. Me tiene que entregar 70V de CC? Me confunde lo de 35+35. Gracias.


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 22, 2007)

hola! la fuente para este amplificador tiene que ser simetrica, osea, tu transformador tiene que entregar para este amplificador 25-0-25 volts, el transformador tiene que ser con punto medio, fijate en el esquemita que pone pablin para la fuente, aqui te lo posteo para que lo veas bien. cualquier duda preguntame.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## rct (Oct 23, 2007)

Una duda, cual seria la diferencia si el transformador no tiene punto medio ?


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 24, 2007)

puedes utilizar un transformador comun de 50v pero vas a tener que modificar el circuito y asi se va a complicar mas el circuito, lo mejor es usar una fuente simetrica, revisa bien el datasheet, ahi sale toda la información y los esquemas para armar el amplificador con fuente simple y con fuente simetrica

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 24, 2007)

rct dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gracias pollo por la respuesta. Encontre este circuito
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm
> Creo que es algo de lo que estoy buscando (simple ante todo, ja) lo que no entendi muy bien es como debe ser la fuente de poder. Me tiene que entregar 70V de CC? Me confunde lo de 35+35. Gracias.



Tu fuente tiene que ser dual, +35V, 0V , -35V En lña seccion de fuentes hay un monton de diferentes voltajes y amperajes.
Si quieres usar un transformador sin punto medio tienes que poner un divisor, es complicarte sin necesidad creo yo.

Pregutna si alguien mas armo el circuito y como le funciono, estos tienen mala reputacion.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 24, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lo que vas a hacer es un gran gasto mejor armate cualquiera de los amplificador que se encuentran comentados en el foro: como los de tecnideso, Francisco Galarza, Luciperro,etc.
El origen de ese circuito es malo. 8)


----------



## Dano (Oct 24, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lo que vas a hacer es un gran gasto mejor armate cualquiera de los amplificador que se encuentran comentados en el foro: como los de tecnideso, Francisco Galarza, Luciperro,etc.
> El origen de ese circuito es malo. 8)



No creo que el origen de ese circuito sea malo ya que está en su datasheet.

Aunque si por lo general los amplificador de pablin no funcionan o lo hacen a medias.


Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 24, 2007)

Esta bien entonces debe ser confiable. Yo le sugeria verificar por lo mismo que vos decis
Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 24, 2008)

Yo ya he armado y soy de recomendar el LM12CLK es muy rendidor buena potencia. La fuente debe ser simetrica, porque la alimentacion es positiva y negativa y puede ser desde +-20 hasta unos +-50V. Lo recomendado es +-25 (que se logra al rectificar una fuente de +-18 o +-20V) y necesita cada canal una corriente maxima de 4 a 5 Amperes. tiene muy buena respuesta en las frecuencias bajas y llega a manejar hasta unos 10Mhz¡¡¡¡

Si necesitan algo me dicen He?


----------



## sergiox (Mar 17, 2008)

hola! 
yo creo que no es lo indicado armarlo con un ic sino con transistores porq los IC no son muy rendidores para las exigencias tan bruscas como las que le vas a dar (mucha potencia). ademas cada ves hay mas IC truchos dando vuelta y es muy probale que se te quemen con facilidad. por lo menos eso me paso a mi en mis principios con la electronica.
saludos!


----------



## djfarlo (Abr 29, 2008)

HOlas... en cuanto a lo de que los integrados se quemen, creo que todo se solucionaría con radiadores apropiados y haciéndolos trabajar a sus regímenes nominales.

En cuanto al LM12 (o LM12CLK ), yo también lo monté y, la verdad, es una barbaridad, suena perfecto, sin ruidos ni nada. Mueve el altavoz con 1Hz y todo (obviamente solo apreciable a la vista). El único inconveniente, que se calienta a plena potencia, se soluciona con buenos radiadores.

Aquí tengo algunas fotos, esquemas y detalles del montaje para quien quiera verlos: http://pitercios.blogspot.com/, por cierto, los radiadores que usé no son los adecuados... pero bueno al menos sé que el aparatito funciona, y ya stoy más que satisfecho ...

Saludos desde España, y que no muera la electrónica!


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 13, 2008)

espero que sea de ayuda este rachivo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 15, 2008)

si amigo, todo los aportes valen.
en cuanto a los amplificadore sintegrados, trabaje con tda, lm y stk y jamas tuve problemas. el tema de los transistores es el siguiente:

eficiencia menor a la ofrecida por el integrado, (hay integrados que llegan a un 60% mientras el tope en transistores es de 25%).

potencia relativamente baja en cuanto al tamaño de los componenetes, (con un tda2040 se obtienen 20watts reales, y tiene las mismas dimensiones q un tip31c, del cual se necesitan minimo 2 en la salida de un amplificador transistorizado, mas otros transistores en el pre, mas un toco de resistores, mas un toco de capacitores, etc).

entre otras ventajas de esos dispositivos integrados versus los antiguos transistores.


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 23, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lo que vas a hacer es un gran gasto mejor armate cualquiera de los amplificador que se encuentran comentados en el foro: como los de tecnideso, Francisco Galarza, Luciperro,etc.
> El origen de ese circuito es malo. 8)





yo me lo estoy armando y ahora veo esto... cual es el problema porque dices q no va a funcionar?


----------



## Andres Vergara (Jul 4, 2008)

Pablín tiene circuitos malísimos pero el lm3886 es una copia del datasheet. Yo armé muchísimos amplificador con ese circuito y nunca me falló. Algunas marcas como Marshall los usan en algunos de sus modelos de 40w; ojo...vas a lograr un lindo equipo de bajo de 40W rms, no más; de ahí para arriba ya no te va a sonar bien.
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 5, 2008)

Sip, pero las ventajas que posee el LM12CLK, son:

Capsula de mayor disipasiont ermica.
Menor cantidad de patitas asoldar.
muchisima mas potencia.
rango de frecuencia que comienza en 1HZ ! ! ! ! ! 

y que la ganancia es muy alta cuando las frecuencias son mas bajas. o sea, que la ganancia es muy buena sobre las frecuencias menores a 300Hz,(las utiles para los bajos), y luego disminuye la ganancia aumentando la frecuencia.

saludillos.


----------



## Machimbre (Ago 4, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Yo ya he armado y soy de recomendar el LM12CLK es muy rendidor buena potencia. La fuente debe ser simetrica, porque la alimentacion es positiva y negativa y puede ser desde +-20 hasta unos +-50V. Lo recomendado es +-25 (que se logra al rectificar una fuente de +-18 o +-20V) y necesita cada canal una corriente maxima de 4 a 5 Amperes. tiene muy buena respuesta en las frecuencias bajas y llega a manejar hasta unos 10Mhz¡¡¡¡
> 
> Si necesitan algo me dicen He?



DJ DRACO, la pregunta viene desde lo mas profundo de nuestra idiosincracia: el LM12CLK vale unos 90 dólares o me están queriendo estafar?   Entiendo que debe andar un caño este integrado, pero me quedé incrédulo con el precio


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 4, 2008)

en linirs vale unos 67$ argentinos unos 23 dolares


----------



## ppaappoo (Ago 4, 2008)

Esto estaba en este mismo foro

http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html


----------



## Machimbre (Ago 5, 2008)

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> en linirs vale unos 67$ argentinos unos 23 dolares



corrección: liniers (me confundio un poco). x lo que veo buen lugar d consultas/pedidos. gracias vecino!


----------



## belpmx (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola.... yo tambien quiero armar un amplificador para un woofer de 12" segun de 800w el woofer pero no creo.
La verdad no se casi nada de electronica, apenas he armado dos amplificadores de  juguete.... creen que pueda rmar uno de estos....
Bueno ire lyendo +
Gracias


----------



## djfarlo (Ago 6, 2008)

belpmx, no es muy difícil, yo monté uno con el operacional  LM12 y suena francamente bien. Sólo tendrás que buscarte un potente transformador y unos buenos radiadores, por lo demas el circuito es muy sencillo. Mira el mío: http://pitercios.blogspot.com/2008/04/proyecto-1-amplificador-de-100w-3-parte.html


----------



## belpmx (Ago 7, 2008)

djfarlo dijo:
			
		

> belpmx, no es muy difícil, yo monté uno con el operacional  LM12 y suena francamente bien. Sólo tendrás que buscarte un potente transformador y unos buenos radiadores, por lo demas el circuito es muy sencillo. Mira el mío: http://pitercios.blogspot.com/2008/04/proyecto-1-amplificador-de-100w-3-parte.html



Hola ya habia visto tu proyecto.... y pues la verdad se ve muy bien...
Pero aqui viene el pero.... veo varias plaquitas, transformadores, ensambles y demás cosas...
Soy de veras nuevo, apenas arme un amplificador con lm386 y la verdad se escucha fatal, segun lo queria para unas bocinas pequeñas de mi mp3... y despues lei que ese dichoso lm386 da mucha distorsión, y ahorita estoy armando un tda 7377....
Y pues se me ahce facil, lo complicado es la primera vez, y siendo honesto jamas he usado un transformador ni el puente de diodos rectificadores... eso de señales simetricas apenas ayer entendi que eran...
Pero como sea me gusta el tema, así que seria de + ayuda si me dijeras qeu con conceptos debo leer y entender antes de armar un amplificador tan bien como el que te armaste!
Gracias, te lo agradesco mucho!


----------



## djfarlo (Ago 7, 2008)

Buenas belpmx, en cuanto a los conocimientos que puedes adqirir no hay límites. Pero si sólo qieres montarte el amplificador sin tener porque saber su funcionamiento al 100%, es muy fácil, sólo tienes que guiarte por los circuitos que hay por ahí o en los datasheets.

En cuanto a la fuente de alimentación no es muy complicado. Habitualmente te hará falta una fuente simétrica, que qiere decir que da unos voltajes simétricos respecto un punto de referencia que llamamos masa. Así serían, por ejemplo +25v, 0v y -25v. Esta fuente la obtendrías mediante un transformador con toma central, un puente rectificador y un par de grandes condensadores.

El lm386 no alcanza ni tan siquiera el watio de potencia, normal que se te oyera mal si lo querías escuchar fuerte. Con el TDA7377 de 2x20w rms ya podrías despertar a los vecinos un poqito (realmente tiene 2x10w rms sin distorsión), aunque se te quedaría muy corto si lo quisieses usar para un bajo que es de lo que hablabamos en el hilo (las frecuencias graves son las que más potencia requieren). En cambio, a favor tiene que requiere de alimentación simple, ya que esta diseñado para poder utilizarlo con la batería del coche.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 7, 2008)

y si quieres 2x20w reales usa el LM1876 con distorcion 0.009


----------



## belpmx (Ago 10, 2008)

djfarlo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas belpmx, en cuanto a los conocimientos que puedes adqirir no hay límites. Pero si sólo qieres montarte el amplificador sin tener porque saber su funcionamiento al 100%, es muy fácil, sólo tienes que guiarte por los circuitos que hay por ahí o en los datasheets.
> 
> En cuanto a la fuente de alimentación no es muy complicado. Habitualmente te hará falta una fuente simétrica, que qiere decir que da unos voltajes simétricos respecto un punto de referencia que llamamos masa. Así serían, por ejemplo +25v, 0v y -25v. Esta fuente la obtendrías mediante un transformador con toma central, un puente rectificador y un par de grandes condensadores.
> 
> El lm386 no alcanza ni tan siquiera el watio de potencia, normal que se te oyera mal si lo querías escuchar fuerte. Con el TDA7377 de 2x20w rms ya podrías despertar a los vecinos un poqito (realmente tiene 2x10w rms sin distorsión), aunque se te quedaría muy corto si lo quisieses usar para un bajo que es de lo que hablabamos en el hilo (las frecuencias graves son las que más potencia requieren). En cambio, a favor tiene que requiere de alimentación simple, ya que esta diseñado para poder utilizarlo con la batería del coche.




esos amplificador que te dije solo eran como referencia para que vieras que de plano no tengo casi nada de experiencia.... de hecho acabo de termianr mi post acerca del tda 7377, te invito a que lo leas y veas las fotos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

Despues armare el amplificador que me dices, se ve sencillo, y solo es cuestion que haga la fuente simetrica....
Oye una pregunta, en mi tienda de electronica me venden un transformador de 24 v 3 amp, a 120 pesos mexicanos como 11.6 dolares.... ¿con este me bastaria para armar este amplificador? por que el que sigue en amperaje cuesta mas del dobe 
Saludos
¡¡Gracias!


----------



## djfarlo (Ago 10, 2008)

HOla belpmx, te quedó muy bien el amplificador, con su ventilador y todo, para ser de los primeros q montas .

En cuanto a eso de los 15cm de cable, sólo es en el caso de poner los condensadores de la alimentación en otro módulo a más de 15 cm del integrado, que no es tu caso, ya que me fijé q lo montaste todo en la misma plaquita, cerca del integrado. Así q no tendras ningun problema por eso, le podrías poner un cable de 10metros y te seguiria funcionando igual .

Para montar el amplificador con el LM12 necesitarías almenos un transformador de 200VA a 25-0-25v (4 amperios). Te digo un secreto, yo lo monté con uno de 3 amperios y bueno, funciona perfectamente, pero tengo que controlarle la temperatura cuando lo pongo a tope . 

Recuerda que el transformador debe ser con toma central (simétrico), no te valdría uno simple de 25V 3A. Y creo q te será algo más caro que el que miraste, o almenos aquí en España sería baratísimo un transformador simétrico de 25-0-25v y 3A por menos de 8€ (11$). Revísalo.

Ya me contarás q tal te suena la bestia cuando la montes.
Saludos y hasta pronto.


----------



## belpmx (Ago 10, 2008)

Hola djfarlo!
Mira el transformador que te digo tiene una tierra y dos cables cada uno con 12v y en la tienda me dijeron que da 24v y 3 amp...
Pero deja tomar nota del que me dices tu, aparte hago una lista de los componentes que necesito y veo si los hya todos (si no vale la pena). y te digo como me fue.... 
Y de nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## djfarlo (Ago 10, 2008)

Buenas de nuevo belpmx, ese transformador que me comemntas realmente parece ser un 12-0-12v y 3A. Sí es cierto q también puedes usarlo en la configuracion de 24v y 3A poniendo ambas bobinas (tiene dos, cada una con 12v) en serie, pero así ya no te serviría para esta aplicación, ya que, para el LM12 necesitas una alimentación simétrica con un transformador de unos 24-0-24v y 3 o 4amp (estos son valores por bobina, es decir, 24v y 3A por cada salida del transformador).

Stapronto!


----------



## belpmx (Ago 11, 2008)

Muchas gracias... entonces por decir algo necesitaria algo como 48 -50 [v] y 4 amp... por que le dije al de la de la electronica que me mostrara uno de 24 [v] de 3 amp para una fuente simetrica y me mostro ese que dices tu de 12 - 0 - 12 a 3 amp.....
Oye entonces con ese que me venden de 12 - 0 - 12 puedo conectar dos circuitos por ejemplo dos tda 7377...
Jejejejejeje
Voy a volver a preguntar en la tienda de electronica


----------



## djfarlo (Ago 11, 2008)

Sí, con ese transformador q dices es como si tubieses dos baterias de coche... aqunque no te olvides de rectificarlo a continua y filtrarlo con unos buenos condensadores, claro. (al final se te qedarían en unos 15v de continua)

Para el LM12, sí, un transformador de 50v con toma central (25-0-25v) de unos 4A tendría q irte bien.


----------



## claudioquilpue (Sep 5, 2008)

rct dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gracias pollo por la respuesta. Encontre este circuito
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm
> Creo que es algo de lo que estoy buscando (simple ante todo, ja) lo que no entendi muy bien es como debe ser la fuente de poder. Me tiene que entregar 70V de CC? Me confunde lo de 35+35. Gracias.



Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y nuevo en ests lides, llegué acá por que tengo un bajo y llevo como 1 año postergando la compra de un amp en la tienda, pero el tiempo me enseño que van a faltar otro tanto para que pueda comprar uno, así que manos a la obra!

Soy electrónico, pero esos de tarjetas (jeje), así que lo términos me son familiares pero la experiencia es casi nula en el barro. Por eso quiero ver si me pueden responder algunas dudas.

Quiero armar este circuito con los TIP142 y 147. Quiero un amplificador para mi bajo de unos 100W. Lo único que tengo es el bajo y una mesa Behringer pequeña. 

1) El transformador para ese AMP basta con uno de 25V 3A (con punto medio claro está 25-0-25).

2) No aparece un control de volumen, la mesa me podrá hacer toda esa pega?. Es decir, el control de bajos, agudos y volumen?. Si es así, con el control de la entrada (mesa) basta para controlar la potencia de salida y consumo del amplificador?

3) Les`perece que con esta configuración (Bajo, MEsa, AMP, Woofer) basta?. Recuerden que quiero hacer sonar mi bajo solamente, pero juerte, pa que acople con el batero.

4) El woofer que requiero, basta con uno de unos 150w? Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia de como hacer su caja?



5) Mas adelante quiero incorporar otras cosas y espero que esto se pueda mantener... Es así?



Eso, ya se que la estoy pidiendo pelá, pero comprenderán, tengo mi guitarra con un VOX de 50 y un bajo botado que está esperando para sonar y crear una banda....

Su ayuda plis!... por la música!



GRACIAS a todos.....


----------



## javier xino (Sep 13, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/

ese es del foro y es confiable . barios lo an construido 
ve  ese es el pre amplificador .
apuesto que eres bajista   , yo igual !
los  del foro me  an ayudado mucho  y decidi ( en lo personal  que  este es uno de los mejores)
y aqui  una  buena etapa de potencia ... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/hacer-amplificador-bajo-electrico-9350/

saludos  a todos


----------

